# Psychology.gr > Σχόλια, προτάσεις, προβλήματα >  Τικερ και χρωμα στα γρμματα!!

## -wow-

Μπορει καποιος να μου πει πως να βαλω τικερακι και να αλλαξω το χρωμα στα γραμματα μου? Μπηκα στο ''Βοηθεια'' και ''Συχνες Ερωτησεις '' αλλα δεν καταλλαβα!! Ευχαριστω!!

----------


## filipparas

Για το τικερ δες εδώ, νομίζω θα καταλάβεις

Για τα γράμματα νομίζω ο πιο εύκολος τρόπος είναι να μην απαντάς μέσω του quick reply αλλά να πατάς post reply(στο πάνω και κάτω μέρος κάθε σελίδας) και να διαλέγεις από εκεί όποιο χρώμα θέλεις.

----------


## -wow-

Αχ σε ευχαριστω!!!!

----------

